# il baise avec sa voisine (régulièrement)



## Syagrius

Bonjour

Comment dit-on "il baise avec sa voisine" en anglais (dans le sens de régulièrement) ?

Vos suggestions (réponses AE et BE svp)

Merci.


----------



## SwissPete

He fucks his neighbor on a regular basis.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Now, how would you hint that the neighbor is a she-neighbor ?

As for the original question - and Pete's answer - I think it's appropriate to quote my late grandma:
_Poète, prends ton luth, et me donne un baiser..._


----------



## Cath.S.

JeanDe Sponde said:
			
		

> Now, how would you hint that the neighbor is a she-neighbor ?


 
_He fucks the woman next door_ ?


----------



## Suehil

'He's having an affair with the girl next door' or '..with the neighbour's wife'
Both of those would make it clear that he was not gay.
(You can say 'his regular female sexual partner..' but that would imply that he also has a male one.)


----------



## Cath.S.

'He's having an affair with the girl next door' or '..with the neighbour's wife'

Suehill, 
the female next door could be single.

Also _il baise_ is crude and translates to rude terms like _he fucks_ or _he screws._
_He is having an affair = il a une liaison_


----------



## Suehil

If she's single, she's the girl next door, otherwise she's the neighbour's wife.


----------



## Cath.S.

Suehil said:


> If she's single, she's the girl next door, otherwise she's the neighbour's wife.


Is she still the girl next door if she's in her mid-fifties ?


----------



## Suehil

She's a girl if she's still attractive enough to have it away with the neighbour!


----------



## tourne

la  phrase originale est : il baise _avec_ sa voisine, pas "il baise sa voisine", peut être ont-ils un ou une troisième partenaire et eux ne se touchent-ils absolument pas. je propose donc :
he fuck with the girl next door.
(fuck the flies)


----------



## Suehil

That's fine, but it should be 'fuck*s*'


----------



## mally pense

Hmmm.. I'd say "the woman next door" in that case. And who's to say the neighbour is married?  Anyway, "having an affair with the girl (or woman) next door" is quite a common usage I think. The rather more vulgar suggestions earlier on don't ring true, but in any case are on a level more vulgar than the subject line I suspect.


----------



## mally pense

Bit of a diversion I think, but in the UK it probably wouldn't be "fucks" or "fucks with", it would be "is fucking". Don't ask me why, but the other two don't sound right. May be different elsewhere of course.

btw. "fuck with" means mess about with in a non sexual way, e.g. cause aggrevation or hassle: "Don't fuck with me, buddy!"


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser "to shag" ici ? Ou c'est pas assez vulgaire par rapport à baiser ?


----------



## juliobenjimino

wouldn't 'he's shagging the woman next door' be a closer meaning?

Or as we say in the North East: 'he's having it away with _her_ next door'


----------



## mally pense

Forgive me for asking, but how is it possible for "baiser" in French to mean anything from a peck on the cheek to full sex. Doesn't that get confusing, e.g. when someone says "tu va pas me baisser avant que tu partes*?"?

_(* is this the right tense here? message me if you want to advise or correct - thanks)_


----------



## DDT

mally pense said:


> Forgive me for asking, but how is it possible for "baiser" in French to mean anything from a peck on the cheek to full sex. Doesn't that get confusing, e.g. when someone says "tu va pas me baisser avant que tu partes?"?


"baiser" meant "to kiss" in the past, the present verb is "embrasser", the noun "kiss" is still "baiser" though  

DDT


----------



## mally pense

Hmmm.. I'll have to be more careful what I say next time then!


----------



## watergirl

mally pense said:


> Bit of a diversion I think, but in the UK it probably wouldn't be "fucks" or "fucks with", it would be "is fucking". Don't ask me why, but the other two don't sound right. May be different elsewhere of course.
> 
> btw. "fuck with" means mess about with in a non sexual way, e.g. cause aggrevation or hassle: "Don't fuck with me, buddy!"



This holds true over here in the U.S. as well.  To convey the sense of the habitual nature of it, you'd have to use the present progressive: 
 "He is fucking..." or,  "He's screwing the woman next door," or maybe, "He's screwing around with the woman next door."


----------



## Syagrius

Donc, pour dire "Il baise avec sa voisine:

On dira, dans un registre familier et vulgaire : 

"he fucks / screws with the girl next-door" en AE
et "he shags with the girl next door" en BE

C'est OK?

Thank you very much, merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.


----------



## Geordie_Wilber

juliobenjimino said:


> wouldn't 'he's shagging the woman next door' be a closer meaning?
> 
> Or as we say in the North East: 'he's having it away with _her_ next door'



With _the lass _next door surely  or if she's a bit too auld to be a lass, _the wifey_ 

Fuck_ing_ and shagg_ing_ (because it's an on-going situation) are both correct in BE, but no "with". Fucking is, to my mind, the closer translation of "baiser", "shagging" is the more socially acceptable word...

"He's fucking the woman next door"


----------



## olliemae

To say "he's fucking with her" would generally mean that he's messing with her mind, cheating her of something, etc.  The sexual sense is usually transitive, i.e. "he's fucking her".  

Pardon my French, as we say in the US.


----------



## Teafrog

Karine is spot on. To shag someone is, imo, baiser quelqu’un, whereas to f**k is enc*ler (although I could be wrong…).

I thought “donner un baiser à quelq’un” is to give them a peck (just one) on the cheek, “embrasser” is a bit more ‘forceful’/’applied with a little more vigour’ (even on the cheek). Isn’t that correct? Or is “embrasser simply and only “to kiss” (a full “smacker”, on the lips)? 
All these subtle nuances are a little tricky to figure out and can easily lead to conflict!

What do you call it when people (French presidents included) give several pecks in turn on each cheek? Embrasser or donner des baisers? (I know it’s certainly NOT “baiser” each other!) 

I agree with Mally Pense, it is very confusing!

As an aside, Juliobenjimino, we also say “having it off” or “having it away” in the (non-flooded  > sorry about you plight ) South of England.


PS: Please don’t fuck with me and give me a straight and easy answer. I thank you in advance, dear Sir or Madam


----------



## juliobenjimino

Teafrog said:


> As an aside, Juliobenjimino, we also say “having it off” or “having it away” in the (non-flooded > sorry about you plight ) South of England.


 
thank you, luckily I am high and relatively dry!

the more I think about it, the more I think 'shagging' is a better translation of 'baiser' (when its used in a sexual sense). I remember seeing a french movie called 'Baise-Moi', and the directer was unhappy that the BE version was called 'Fuck Me', which she felt was too strong for her intended meaning - 'Shag Me' would have been better (and certainly NOT 'Rape Me', which is what the movie was called in the States).


----------



## juliobenjimino

Geordie_Wilber said:


> With _the lass _next door surely  or if she's a bit too auld to be a lass, _the wifey_


 
In proper 'Old Geordie', like my grandad speaks, it could be 'huz de-in it with that auld hoor doon the ra' 

Maybe there should be a geordie forum....?


----------



## Rouleau

Then again, if y'all are in the E.U., another variation is "He knocks boots with his neighbor."


----------



## Geordie_Wilber

Oh we've got a barrowfull of euphemisms 

Giving her one, knobbing her, doing her, strumping, banging, humping, jumping, dipping his wick, getting his oats... the list is endless!


----------



## Cath.S.

Syagrius said:


> Donc, pour dire "Il baise avec sa voisine:
> 
> On dira, dans un registre familier et vulgaire :
> 
> "he fucks / screws with the girl next-door" en AE
> et "he shags with the girl next door" en BE
> 
> C'est OK?
> 
> Thank you very much, merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.


D'après les réponses ci-dessus, il faut employer le présent progressif et ne pas ajouter with, qui modifie le sens du verbe :

_He is [verb]ing the girl next door._


----------



## mally pense

C'est ça, voila!


----------



## Syagrius

Je ne crois pas que le present progressive soit le bon choix, car je parle d'un acte régulier sans le préciser, alors c'est le simple present, il me semble. Le present progressive est utilisé pour montrer qu'un acte est en cours et ce n'est pas le cas ici.

"he fucks / screws the girl next-door" en AE
et "he shags the girl next door" en BE

Non?


----------



## Rouleau

No, Syagrius, not necessarily.  The present progressive can almost be equated, in this lofty, delicate case , to the way we English speakers understand the imperfect tense in French: as a continual, on-going, *afternoon delight.*


----------



## mally pense

Indeed. Have faith Syagrius, have faith!

By the way, does anyone else here think "shagging" sounds dated?


----------



## Geordie_Wilber

mally pense said:


> By the way, does anyone else here think "shagging" sounds dated?


----------



## la petite fille anglaise

I think "he's shagging the girl/woman next-door" or "he's having it off with the girl/woman next-door" would get the meaning across perfectly...not dated at all!


----------



## wildan1

Syagrius said:


> Donc, pour dire "Il baise avec sa voisine:
> 
> On dira, dans un registre familier et vulgaire :
> 
> "he fucks / screws with the girl next-door" en AE
> et "he shags with the girl next door" en BE


 
Je pense qu'avec les deux variantes AE/BE les verbes sont transitifs et progressifs :

"he *is* fuck*ing* / screw*ing* with the girl next door" en AE
et "he *is* shag*ging* with the girl next door" en BE


----------



## baker589

Syagrius said:


> Je ne crois pas que le present progressive soit le bon choix, car je parle d'un acte régulier sans le préciser, alors c'est le simple present, il me semble. Le present progressive est utilisé pour montrer qu'un acte est en cours et ce n'est pas le cas ici.
> 
> "he fucks / screws the girl next-door" en AE
> et "he shags the girl next door" en BE
> 
> Non?



We would also use fuck in BE.  And I don't really think shag is dated. I don't see why we have to say specifically that it's a woman. I would automatically assume it's a woman unless someone said otherwise.  In any case, it's likely that in the full context, we would already know if he was gay.

I think it should be: he's fucking (or shagging) his neighbour.


----------



## ascoltate

Syagrius said:


> Je ne crois pas que le present progressive soit le bon choix, car je parle d'un acte régulier sans le préciser, alors c'est le simple present, il me semble. Le present progressive est utilisé pour montrer qu'un acte est en cours et ce n'est pas le cas ici.
> 
> "he fucks / screws the girl next-door" en AE
> et "he shags the girl next door" en BE
> 
> Non?



Well, with the adverb "regularly" for example, we'd switch to the simple present:
He's screwing (around with)/sleeping with/getting it on with his neighbo(u)r.  BUT  He sleeps with his neighbo(u)r regularly/every week/on a regular basis.

I do not approve of "fuck" as a translation in this case--it is much stronger than the French sentence, and also isn't necessarily the same (since "baiser avec" could mean any form of sex, while "fuck" only refers to anal or vaginal sex).


----------



## Cath.S.

ascoltate said:
			
		

> I do not approve of "fuck" as a translation in this case--it is much stronger than the French sentence, I'm afraid the French sentence is about as crude as you can get  and also isn't necessarily the same (since "baiser avec" could mean any form of sex, while "fuck" only refers to anal or vaginal sex).


I beg to differ. _Baiser avec_ implies exactly the same type of sexual activities as _to fuck_.


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello,
Given the context ;  





Syagrius said:


> ...Comment dit-on "il baise avec sa voisine" en anglais (dans le sens de régulièrement)...


I agree with ascoltate.  


ascoltate said:


> ...He sleeps with his neighbour regularily on a regular basis...


 This is a close translation of the original in BE. 
[...]


----------



## ascoltate

egueule said:


> I beg to differ. _Baiser avec_ implies exactly the same type of sexual activities as _to fuck_.



Not in Québec, which is where the original poster is from.


----------



## wildan1

juliobenjimino said:


> wouldn't 'he's shagging the woman next door' be a closer meaning?
> 
> Or as we say in the North East: 'he's having it away with _her_ next door'


 
Or in AE, _He's *boinking* the woman next door on a regular basis._ It means what it means without quite the shock value of _fucking_


----------



## mgarizona

I would think in most cases "He's got a steady thing with his neighbor" would make the point, unless the "he" in question is of a questionable or a variable sexuality.

Otherwise perhaps "He gets it regular from the lady next door." (Insert other verbs to yr liking!)


----------



## Dzienne

Syagrius said:


> Donc, pour dire "Il baise avec sa voisine:
> 
> On dira, dans un registre familier et vulgaire :
> 
> "he fucks / screws with the girl next-door" en AE



NO.  As in BE, "to fuck/screw with" is to mess with.  It's not sexual.  If he is fucking with her, he is slashing her tires, pulling out all of her petunias, or shaving her poodle.  If he is fucking her, he is either doing it right now or on a regular basis, and he is putting an appendage of his into (and out of, alternately) an orifice of hers.  So, he is fucking his neighbor.  If you want to qualify that she's female, as mentioned before, you could certainly do so.  

(Interesting to note, "to fuck" is a regular verb.  I think baiser is regular, too, but correct me if I'm wrong.  I guess school grammar teachers don't want to have to cover it in class if it were irregular!)


----------



## baker589

mgarizona said:


> I would think in most cases "He's got a steady thing with his neighbor" would make the point, unless the "he" in question is of a questionable or a variable sexuality.
> 
> Otherwise perhaps "He gets it regular from the lady next door." (Insert other verbs to yr liking!)



That could work, although I would say 'regular*ly*'. My only problem is that baiser is much stronger than that.


----------



## Dzienne

wildan1 said:


> Or in AE, _He's *boinking* the woman next door on a regular basis._ It means what it means without quite the shock value of _fucking_



Everyone around here (nearer to Philadelphia) says "banging".  He's banging her.  Same deal, less shock value than "fuck".


----------



## wildan1

Dzienne said:


> Everyone around here (nearer to Philadelphia) says "banging". He's banging her. Same deal, less shock value than "fuck".


 
_bang/bonk/boink_ -- I think they are all variations on the same idea...


----------



## baker589

Dzienne said:


> Everyone around here (nearer to Philadelphia) says "banging".  He's banging her.  Same deal, less shock value than "fuck".



We'd say that too.


----------



## mgarizona

baker589 said:


> That could work, although I would say 'regular*ly*'. My only problem is that baiser is much stronger than that.


 
OK, how about "He gives his neighbor a regular nailing."


----------



## Dzienne

wildan1 said:


> _bang/bonk/boink_ -- I think they are all variations on the same idea...



LOL...My TiVO DVR says "bonk!" if you have it set to KidZone mode and you try to change the channel to a station that's not allowed.  So, definitely much milder!  You can also bang, boink or bonk someone on the head with something.  For the context here, though, with the neighbor, any of those will also work.


----------



## Cath.S.

J'avais décidé de ne plus participer à ce fil, mais j'ai changé d'avis, pensant que personne n'avait souligné le point suivant :
En français on a le choix entre deux solutions, lorsque l'on emploie ce verbe :
baiser avec quelqu'un
baiser quelqu'un.
L'acte décrit est souvent le même, mais pas les implications.
La forme transitive directe sous-entend une certaine passivité de la part du partenaire, alors que l'autre implique une participation active des deux personnes impliquées.
Je sais bien que l'on ne peut pas dire to _fuck* with*_ dans un sens sexuel, cependant il me semble important de rendre cette nuance, d'une manière ou d'une autre.



			
				Ascoltate said:
			
		

> Posté par *egueule*
> I beg to differ. _Baiser avec_ implies exactly the same type of sexual activities as _to fuck_.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Québec, which is where the original poster is from.
Click to expand...

Les Québécois francophones confirment-ils ou infirment-ils cette assertion ?


----------



## mgarizona

egueule said:


> En français on a le choix entre deux solutions, lorsque l'on emploie ce verbe :
> baiser avec quelqu'un
> baiser quelqu'un.
> L'acte décrit est souvent le même, mais pas les implications.
> La forme transitive directe sous-entend une certaine passivité de la part du partenaire, alors que l'autre implique une participation active des deux personnes impliquées.


 
Nicely put. The two suggestions I gave in #43 both implied a "shared experience," if I may. In most of these constructions, though, you would need some shifting to give the right idea, along the following lines:

X baise Y = X fucks Y
X baise avec Y = X and Y fuck.

He and his neighbor fuck regularly.

(To be honest I'd say "Him and his neighbor ..." but that's another story!)


----------



## Dzienne

egueule said:


> La forme transitive directe sous-entend une certaine passivité de la part du partenaire, alors que l'autre implique une participation active des deux personnes impliquées.



Vraiment, vous pouvez dire que les deux "are fucking", mettez les deux personnes dans le sujet de la phrase.  Ou renversez le sujet et l'objet: "She's fucking him."  Dans le sens général, en anglais, toutes sont la même chose.  Mais si l'événement est maintenant, c'est une autre histoire !


----------

